# rodentfest 2011- PA



## jessierose2006 (Dec 1, 2010)

Spring Rodent Fest
June 4(Sat.) 
10:00AM to 6:00PM 
Free Admission

Leesport Farmers Market

Anyone going to this? Are we allowed to sell animals here? Is there a show? How much is it to be able to sell your animals. Are there any permits needed? How much is it to show per animal?


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

They moved it back to june?...interesting.

The usual "rules" for RF is that you must have a table to sell (tables are usually $25)...there is a rat "show" but its not a "real" show...the rats aren't really judged to useful standards. There is no show for any other animals. Many of us will not be going...or at least not bringing animals b/c of experiences with past shows.......namely a lax health check and seeing sick/parasitized animals AT the event that were allowed through health check or to sit just outside the door (while the people who brought them went out repeatedly and brought mites in and out with them...). The last show was very dissappointing with half the vendors they used to have...if that...and few public attendees.


----------



## jessierose2006 (Dec 1, 2010)

oh i see... thats a shame 

are there any upcoming shows here in spring for the US?


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

Attempts are being made to get something planned....but there is nothing set in stone as of yet.


----------



## jessierose2006 (Dec 1, 2010)

I know a friend of mine on facebook MAC Rattery said she and her friends were trying to get a show together for Frederick MD in the Spring but werent sure either.


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

I'm one of those friends


----------



## jessierose2006 (Dec 1, 2010)

what on my FB?


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

with Maresa (MAC Rattery) trying to work on an event...also with Jenny. That's assuming I'm thinking of the same event...I don't think maresa is trying to work on anything else....lol


----------



## jessierose2006 (Dec 1, 2010)

lol cool! I offered to help but she seemed pretty content. plus i doubt id be a lot of help :roll:


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

hahaha...Jenny is doing a lot...but Maresa is local...lol


----------



## nuedaimice (May 26, 2010)

RodentFest is one of the longest lived rodent events on the East Coast, its been going on for 10 years, started out as a mouse swap.

I thought there was a decent turn out last year, a lot more vendors than most east coast mouse shows, thats for sure. And it was done very professionally and the people there were all very nice and helpful. I got some fantastic and very healthy animals at the show, both rats and mice. I haven't had any issues with them in the last 5 months, and considering most of the people who attended RF also attend other events on the east coast, to say that sick animals were there would be to say that those attendees also have sick animals in their colony, which would imply that any future events with those people would have sick animals there also.

If the event has poor attendance, I'm sure some of that could be accredited to people bad mouthing it on public forums to newcomers who have never been. If there was a problem with the health check/people who brought in sick animals, an attendee should have spoken up instead of sitting back and watching it happen so that they could later use it to badmouth the club. Don't you think?


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

There has been more than one show with unhealthy/infested animals. This past Fall RF had very few vendors (compared to the vew previous shows I've been to)...after people who wanted to vend were told that the tables were all reserved MONTHS ahead of the show. The people who've had sick animals are not people that attend any ECMA mouse shows. I did get healthy animals from the last Fall RF...but that doesn't mean every animal they allow in is healthy. People HAVE spoken up about the health of animals at the shows...even if it was after the show or towards the end of it, the shows following those should have had stricter health checks and haven't. Attendance is waning b/c people no longer trust the health of the animals at the shows, or the treatment of people who the organizer just plain dislikes. It is unfortunate....but it is what it is. If RF was unbiased and had a trustworthy health check there wouldn't be any issues and everyone still go and no one would "bad mouth" it.


----------



## jessierose2006 (Dec 1, 2010)

You know its not just rodent shows that have sick animals if you look there are occasionally sick animals at rabbit, cavy, dog etc shows too its not easy to try and keep every animal out that might have a sniffle and thats a chance you take. If you dont like it dont go thats how i feel there were numerous occasions when i showed rabbits and saw unhealthy animals that had snot out their noses but i just didnt touch them and went on my way.


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

The problem is that with mice and rats there are more airborne diseases (and specifically devastating, deadly, airborne diseases) than with other species....so if ONE animal with an airborne disease gets put through the health check, then EVERY animal there is at risk. This is a main reason many of us are choosing not to go.


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

I may be living back east (well, back east for me!) by then, but I'm just going to have too much to do. I never take my own animals to multi-species shows anyway, because I'm a dirty elitist and also because I don't like taking those kinds of risks with their health, risks that places like Rodent Fest unfortunately pose. If Rodent Fest was mouse-only (or maybe mouse and rat), I might go for fun, but since they don't judge to standard I probably wouldn't bring any animals.

I don't know if I will be able to go to the spring/summer ECMA show, but I _really_ hope so. I'd like to judge a couple sections again. It's such fun!


----------



## nuedaimice (May 26, 2010)

> The people who've had sick animals are not people that attend any ECMA mouse shows.


Since you brought it up, didn't the ECMA have a show in conjunction with RodentFest PRIOR to all the allegations of them having poor health check standards last year? Hmmmmm.... Right. Okay, whatever you say.

As for picking up illnesses at shows, yes, every show poses a risk. You can pick up potentially deadly diseases/parasites at a dog show just as easily as a rodent event. The difference is, most dogs are vaccinated. I can think of, at least, 3 incidents at dog events where we brought home more than just ribbons, the most fun was that doggie stomach bug where all of my dogs were vomiting and had diarrhea for 3 days afterwards. This is why you should always follow proper quarantining procedures BEFORE and AFTER any show. Your mice could just as easily (if not more easily) pick up an airborne disease from a wild mouse in your house, than at a show. It is, unfortunately, one of the risks of keeping mice. Since we can not vaccinate our animals, attending mouse shows poses more of a risk than normal.

I mean, in that scenario, of someone picking up an airborne disease, isn't it entirely possible that anyone who attended that event who maybe didn't QT properly that later attended an ECMA event could have picked up an airborne illness and mice could have been checked into an ECMA show that were not showing symptoms yet? I mean, it IS possible. There were a few people at Fall RF that were also at the Spring ECMA show. You can not 100% guarantee the honesty/intergrity of QT procedures of every single attendee at an ECMA event, let alone at a RodentFest event.



> This past Fall RF had very few vendors (compared to the vew previous shows I've been to)...after people who wanted to vend were told that the tables were all reserved MONTHS ahead of the show.


BTW, at this last Fall RodentFest, I only saw one table that was empty, and that was because the two people who reserved two tables, ended up not bringing anything to sell, only picked up mice. They ended up giving their extra table to another fancier who was going to share and didn't have a lot room. Those two people were there, their one extra table was just empty.


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

> Since you brought it up, didn't the ECMA have a show in conjunction with RodentFest PRIOR to all the allegations of them having poor health check standards last year? Hmmmmm.... Right. Okay, whatever you say.


Actually no. They started PRIOR to the ECMA having a show at the same time as RF (NOT in conjunction with...animals were not allowed to go from one event to the other and there were few people that went from one to the other. The ECMA show was in a separate building from RF with completely separate airspace. When the plans were made it was hoped that the problems with the previous RF would have been fixed and the health check would be stricter....that proved ot to be the case. It would, of course, have been possible for someone to bring things from one event to the other (though not technically something airborne...as by default that means through the air, not by contact...anything transferred by casual contact, yes.)...luckily that didn't seem to have happened......



> BTW, at this last Fall RodentFest, I only saw one table that was empty, and that was because the two people who reserved two tables, ended up not bringing anything to sell, only picked up mice.


This is partially b/c they rearranged the middle of the room to to a big square of tables.....fewer tables than were used when they were placed in rows at previous shows. Also because a t-shirt vendor (COMPLETELY irrelevant to rodents) had several tables...

And no, you can't 100% guarantee anything....but that doesn't mean no one can try to keep things as low risk as possible. You are perfectly welcome to attend whatever event you choose...as is everyone else. That doesn't mean that I can't share my experiences at, and opinions on, a show that I have been to for the past 4 occurances (that's 2 years worth of shows...and I vended at 2 of them). I have brought animals to only 1 ECMA show (I made also made a quick walk through of the one that was held during spring RF last year)...and the health check was FAAAR more thorough than the checks I'd had at RF. At the ECMA show, EVERY single animal was checked over and inspected thoroughly. When I brought animals to RF only a few animals in each cage were checked for anything....except one cage of young rats where the health checker thought she saw signs of mites on TWO of them (they didn't have them....they had all been treated with Iver-on and never before or after had any...they were being kept on coconut fiber bedding and I think she saw coconut fiber specks) and allowed everyone else in the cage through the check...and allowed those 2 to be kept in a separate cage in the check-in area of the building. If they'd actually had mites that would NOT have been a good idea. Again, if you or anyone else chooses to go and/or bring your own animals, that is your/their choice and I can make whatever decision I choose. I am just sharing my own observations, experiences, and opinions on the matter.

Oh also, so far as I'm aware the June date in the first post of the thread for this Springs RF hasn't even actually been made official by the organizers...that or they just don't want anyone to know it...last I saw, the organizers were saying that the event was too far away to give a set date, but they are taking reservations for tables....


----------



## nuedaimice (May 26, 2010)

> Actually no. They started PRIOR to the ECMA having a show at the same time as RF (NOT in conjunction with...


No offense, but I seem to remember a post made by you in October of 2009 talking about sick rats at RodentFest, the ECMA show which was held in conjunction (by definition a simultaneous occurrence of events) with Rodent Fest was held in the spring of 2010. So, yes, there were public complaints of these things made prior to the ECMA show.

I respect your opinion of things, but I don't understand why you continue to attend this event if you really dislike it so much. Why would you even pick up animals to take home to your stock if you think the event's organizers do such a poor job at health checking and that there could be an airborne illness at the show? I mean, I saw public complaints from you about sick rats from the Fall 2009 Fest, but you still went back in Spring 2010 AND Fall 2010?



> This is partially b/c they rearranged the middle of the room to to a big square of tables.....fewer tables than were used when they were placed in rows at previous shows. Also because a t-shirt vendor (COMPLETELY irrelevant to rodents) had several tables...


A vendor is a vendor, t-shirts or not. A reservation is a reservation. The point is no tables were empty. They were reserved. That square of tables was rearranged by the people who reserved those tables. I saw them moving them that morning.

I understand your feelings on the club, and I'll respect your decision to attend/not attend them at your discretion, but my experience was not bad. All of my animals were checked at the door. I have never had any bad experiences with any of the club organizers since 2001 when I started breeding mice.

I'll leave you to your opinions, as I have nothing further to say on this subject. These are my opinions on the matter, and I'm just calling it like I see it.


----------



## HemlockStud (Apr 26, 2009)

> At the ECMA show, EVERY single animal was checked over and inspected thoroughly. When I brought animals to RF only a few animals in each cage were checked for anything....except one cage of young rats where the health checker thought she saw signs of mites on TWO of them *(they didn't have them....they had all been treated with Iver-on and never before or after had any*...they were being kept on coconut fiber bedding and I think she saw coconut fiber specks) and allowed everyone else in the cage through the check...and allowed those 2 to be kept in a separate cage in the check-in area of the building.


Iver-On doesnt prevent all types of mites though.


----------



## jessierose2006 (Dec 1, 2010)

BTW--- Rodent Fest is not being held this year. They said there wasnt as much of a turn out as was hoped.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Who said that? Where?


----------



## jessierose2006 (Dec 1, 2010)

Other friends I know with rats and mice....


----------



## jessierose2006 (Dec 1, 2010)

But there will be another event that they are getting together to host that i was asked to attend so i will be going to that. :ugeek:


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

A lot of people have decided not to deal with the organizers of rodent fest. So I can understand it not working out this year.


----------



## jessierose2006 (Dec 1, 2010)

this isnt by the same organizers its different people from what i hear.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Sounds like a lot of hear-say. 

I know the ECMA is trying to organize something.


----------



## jessierose2006 (Dec 1, 2010)

no its a definite they have a date time place etc. I already registered for it as i booked up fast. :ugeek:

i just cant seem to remember anything else about it at the moment.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

uh-huh. . .


----------



## jessierose2006 (Dec 1, 2010)

If i can find the stuff i will def post it on here.


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

Casey, there is a show in conjunction with a pet expo I believe?.....What Jessie is referring to is happening. It is being organized by at least some people who've gone to rodentfest, but not by the organizers of rodentfest.



> Iver-On doesnt prevent all types of mites though.


I'm aware...that's why I also said they never had any mites before or after the event. I don't know what she saw...the point was that if she though SOME of the animals in a cage had mites, NONE of them should have been allowed through b/c they should have all had them (if any had them to begin with).

Allison...I've posted the facts and my opinion for people to see....that was all I wanted to do. There was less of a turnout, period. As has been confirmed by the decision of RF organizers to push back, or apparently cancel the spring show. It happened for a reason...A couple people badmouthing it wouldn't have gotten it cancelled. I don't need to defend my actions here...they are my own actions and no business of yours.


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

If Rodent Fest is canceled, that's too bad. It's unfortunate that turnout dropped like it did the last time. There was a lot of potential therein. Maybe in the future it can come back and be better!


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Maybe in the future everyone can get together for one big show where everyone gets along. . . :|


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

That would be nice. I've made offers of that repeatedly but they're always refused, on one ground or another. I think some people simply _like_ the divisions. *shrug*


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Le sigh~


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Is the new thing a show? Or another meet and greet and sell and buy type thing?


----------



## jessierose2006 (Dec 1, 2010)

Just a Rat Show.


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

> Maybe in the future everyone can get together for one big show where everyone gets along. . .


That would be so awesome! I wish people could get along...


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Me too...


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

Me three...


----------



## nuedaimice (May 26, 2010)

I spoke to one of RF's organizers, RodentFest is *NOT* cancelled.

If you want more information you can go here:
http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=122892614431589

I think thats part of the reason a lot of fanciers don't get along in the U.S. is because the U.S. fanciers take a small piece of internet info and go off half-cocked on it and turn it into something its not. I've seen it happen many, many times on different forums, but always seems to come from the same group of people. :roll:


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

Jessie's post was the first time I'd heard cancelled (and I have no idea who told her that) but on Jan 1st Lee Simm's replied on the Yahoo MOUSE group, to someone asking about the date of RF, that she is not announcing the official date b/c it is too far off...God only knows what's really going on with the next RF.

How many of the last 4 RF's have you been to?...I know you were there this past Fall...but did you attend any of the other 3?


----------



## nuedaimice (May 26, 2010)

> How many of the last 4 RF's have you been to?...I know you were there this past Fall...but did you attend any of the other 3?


Why are you saying the other 3? The Rodent Club has had 2-4 events a year since 2001. They were originally called Mouse Swaps, not RodentFest, but it was still all the same people May Snyder, Josh Mayne, Mike Chiodo, etc. My very first breeder mice were from Joshua Mayne and May Snyder. Even then some of those mice went back to UK stock. Joshua Mayne also gave me my first tailless mice that I bred in 2002-2003. I stopped breeding them because no one wanted them in the south back then. In fact, I had an article published in one of The Rodent Club's original newsletters (this, mind you, was when they did a newsletter in the beginning). It was on the genetics behind c-dilutes.

I've also been to an AFRMA show, and, of course, SEFMA and MAMA. I mean, I'm pretty sure people don't judge the standard the NMC or AFRMA holds on a basis of what one person thinks of the last 3 events they went to. Why should a club thats been around that long be dismantled because one or two people think they did a crappy job on health check at the first event they _ever_ attended? Or because they are mad about one of their friends being banned from club events?

Those organizers are not that hard to get along with, if you actually try and don't trash them on public forums. As is anyone, I would imagine. Is it really so hard to find something nice to say about people or clubs? Or has it become so elite that if its not *this* club, then its the wrong club.

As I said before, you can post your opinion all you want about your experiences. But call a spade a spade. If you would like to continue this discussion with me further, you can send me a private message.


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

I'm aware its been around for awhile. But just because its been around doesn't mean it has never changed. If you've only been to one of the 4 events of the past 2 years, how can you know or defend what has happened at those events? I WAS there...I KNOW what happened and what I experienced. I'm sorry if you don't like to hear it told like it is. But the FACT is that blatantly sick animals have been there, not every animal gets checked during health checks, animals that were in cages with others that didn't pass health check were allowed in, attendance and relavent vendors have decreased, and there are quite a few people (more than a couple) that have decided not to attend future events because of the attitude of "main" organizer of the event. I could undestand something happening at one event....and that's why I brought animals to the following one....but when NOTHING changes after there are obvious problems at an event...that's an issue...and yes, I would take that to mean something for ANY club or organization....it doesn't matter how long its been around. Longevity isn't an excuse for anything. Once again...if you choose to go fine...if anyone else chooses to go fine...that doesn't mean I'm going to avoid giving people a heads up of my experiences in recent years.


----------



## jessierose2006 (Dec 1, 2010)

> no, this is a different show as that one was not getting enough passthrough and im not even sure if it is being run anymore.


this is what i was sent i took it to mean that one rodent fest was cancelled. so i appologize for my inncorect assumptions.


----------



## funchy (Feb 12, 2011)

A friend sent me a link to this discussion because she knows I am one of the people helping to organize the Rodent Fests. There seems to be quite a bit of confusion, and I am hoping to clear it up.

*Nothing is canceled. * I am not aware of any 'Fests being canceled, either.

*Dates: *The event was moved to June because the venue was booked some of the earlier weekends in the spring. And it has to fit in with the event chair's schedule (Lee). So this year we're going to go for June, and see if that works better for peoples' schedules. Some attendees come in from New England, the mid-west, down south, and even fly in from the west coast. It is a long trip, and we want to make it easy for people to take off work & attend.

*I am concerned about the accusations there were "sick animals" inside the venue.* If the animals were indeed sick or infected, why didn't anyone bring this to the attention of myself, Lee, Bobbi, or anyone else handling health-check or event concerns? I will promise you that if you come to me personally, I will handle the matter with discretion & I will look into the concerns immediately. If you see an animal that's really is looking "sick" why didn't you tell someone?

Is it true some people bring animals with mites/lice to the event? Yes. And they try to bring them in, where we visually check EVERY cage of rodents at the door. Cages or an entire breeder's load of animals have been excluded from coming in. I personally will be the bad guy and kick out an entire car-load of animals, if I felt it was needed. I know I've made a few enemies when I had to tell a breeder their animals can't come in after they made the long trip. But it's for the good of the group as a whole.

*How do you handle non-rodents? * If it's a crate with a cat in it that someone is picking up from a rescue, no that cage is not going to be opened. (or dogs, turtles, fish, etc)

*How is disease control at events done? * Last show we kept those animals in a separate area outside of the building. Mites/lice are out there in the world -- from other breeders, from infected bedding, from wild mice, from who knows. One of the club's goals is education: teaching people how to control & treat for external parasites. The reality is that even a vet may not catch the s/s of every disease and parasite based on a fast visual check. Vets usually need to look at a sample under the microscope (skin scraping) to definitely say what parasite if any an animal has. I don't know of any club or event that does such a thing, nor can I imagine how such a thing would be possible. No matter who holds a show or where,* I strongly recommend a post-event quarantine*. It's just a good practice.

*Why aren't people allowed to sell in the parking lot, adjacent room, lobby, etc?* This circumvents health check & quarantine. It also makes it impossible to track, if there might be a sick animal(s) at an event. If you do not believer in a proper quarantine & to follow health check rules, you have every right to your opinion ... but this not the right club for you.

*Are some people dissatisfied with RodentFest? * With any event, it's true you cannot please all the people all of the time. We've also had to regrettably ask several people NOT to come back. While there aren't many formal rules of the club, we do need a drama-free atmosphere where people feel safe bringing themselves, their family members, and their animals.

*How was attendance? * Tables sold OUT long before the last one (RF Fall '10). I know some people were disappointed when they checked in a month or two before that event and could not rent a table. Pre-sales of tables for the next one (Spring '11) were being done at last event, and the last I heard from Lee who was handing table sales: I think she may already have all the tables rented. The truth be told, we need to go to a larger venue. Walk-through attendance was very good.

*If I'm a vendor, what's the key for success? *The breeders/vendors who did best are those who set up on time (before the hall opens to the public), who let their followers know they'd be there, and who might have took pre-orders before the event. I know that those coming with nice looking cages (not too overcrowded, glass cleaned), do better. People who always have someone working their table do better than those who have nobody at the table half the day. If you do step away, have out flyers or business cards so visitors can find out more. Mark cages clearly "for sale" "not for sale" "hold" -- people don't like to spend time picking out a mouse just to locate the owner in the room & find out the mouse isn't for sale.

*Do you do events with other clubs? * Absolutely! Each group has good things to offer. I know from my own experience in showing in every club I could find on the east coast, I learned so much. The bigger the event, the better. The only stipulation is that both groups need to sit down together and agree on scheduling, health check/ disease control, any show or venue rules, costs, etc. If there's going to be judging, we just need to talk about which Standards, so it can be advertised properly and qualified judges can be located.

*Where does all the money go that you collect? * We do not charge a membership fee or an admission fee. Table rentals are collected and almost all of it is used to pay for the hall rental. Show fees go to pay for the many nice trophies the club orders. Anything that might be left over (which generally is under $50 or $100) is put towards the deposit of renting next year's venue. Lee does not pocket any of it as profit, nor do I. I've never been paid anything for helping to run an event, helping with judging, etc.

*What kind of shows do you do? * The determining factor is interest in enough people to make a show worthwhile. What's the point in handing out ribbons if there are only 3 participants in a show? Interest in showing rats has been consistently strong, so we continue to invest in rat judge training & in having several rat judges there. Sometimes we'll do a fun rat or all-species show. Last 'Fest there was an agility maze set up. So, if you don't like that there aren't judged mouse shows at Rodent Fest, let's all get together and bring them back. But the club can't do it if there is not enough consistent interest in showing mice. Rat judging has been done using the RMFE Standards (with permission). RMFE standards are one of the only ones which are genetics-based. Enough of us are familiar with AFRMA and some of the British clubs' standards that it's not etched in stone we have to use RMFE standards for mice. It's a topic always open for discussion, and I hope we can continue to discuss it and build the mouse fancy in the mid-Atlantic region of the US.

*Why isn't there a mouse show in my town? * Shows have been held in MD and PA so far. We have done research to hold one in NY, NJ, or VA. There are two big limiting factors: a pet-friendly indoor VENUE that allows mice without charging thousands of dollars. And a very RELIABLE VOLUNTEER who does the work of setting up the rental, local advertising, delegating set-up and tear-down, etc. If I had to guess how much time Lee Simms put into organizing the last Rodent Fest, I would guess 100s of hours: table rentals, resolving problems, advertising, finding enough people to help with clean up, etc. Once people find out how much of a responsibility it is to organize a mouse show, they may not want to do it. I personally organized the Fests when we did it in Maryland, and I can tell you how many months of work go into it. So, if you can chair an event, I am volunteering to help out. If you still are interested in making an event near your town possible, contact Rodent Club or whatever club you think is most appropriate for the kind of show you want to do.

I hope I answered all the concerns people here had? If you have any other questions, constructive criticism, or compliments, I'd love to hear it. Reply here or you can send email privately to the club [email protected]

Hope to see you at the next 'Fest!

Best wishes,
~May Snyder


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

I do want to note, that I mentioned to Lee that I had mites show up from the last fest, and she said it wasn't her business to tell anyone, and that I should take it up with the breeders of the mice.

Other than that, my experience with rodent fest have not been negative, but that really bothered me.


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

Casey, I distinctly recall you mentioning (more than once) your concern with the fact that not every one of your animals was checked during health check. A couple animals from every cage are checked...but not every animal.

I've stated my experiences and opinions...I stand by them. Other than to say that the organizers WERE told of the issues with sick animals (albeit the first time they were made aware after the event itself....they were still aware before the following event), I have nothing further to add to this discussion.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

That's true too. And not all of my cages were checked.


----------



## jessierose2006 (Dec 1, 2010)

ok seems like were pretty much beating a dead horse here... i think you have stated like 5 times about how your animals or cages werent checked... I think everyone gets the point. so moving on...

When is the one in Maryland? I did a search and never found anything on anything held in MD.


----------



## nuedaimice (May 26, 2010)

> That's true too. And not all of my cages were checked.


Why didn't you tell someone? No offense, but as May just said there is a lot going on and Lee has a lot on her plate as is. All you had to do was say "Hey, you missed some" instead of walking on through with the cages. Its everyone's responsibility to make sure their animals are properly QT and health checked. Its the honesty and integrity of the members that make a club what it is.

It IS a lot of work for only ONE person to organize a show without help or with very little help. I know, I've been there. It doesn't help when others get mad about it later, who didn't lift a finger to help, start complaining about how bad everything was and how that club needs to change. If you think its so awful, why don't YOU volunteer to health check next time?

As for mites, you can pick up mites from a bag of bedding just as easily (if not more so) from a show. I'm sure thats why Lee told you to talk to the breeders. You should determine if the mites actually came from a specific breeder or if they came from another source. And for future events, put a topical preventative on your animals that will prevent them from getting mites in the first place (like Revolution or Frontline) BEFORE you leave. An once of prevention is worth a pound of cure. Also, if you say not all of your cages were checked, how can you say for sure you picked up the mites at RF and didn't already have them?

I agree with Jessie, this is just getting redundant.


----------

